# tga and A13 BX



## loolagigi (Jan 14, 2010)

i see on hd under new releases, it shows A13 BX. but there is no description and no mention under prices.  what the story sub?  is flav new, or is A13 BX?  and what is it exactly. thanks for being around dude.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 14, 2010)

ok, i got this from attutide, but i would rather buy from hd due to price difference...TGA Subcool Seeds Apollo 13 BX represents thousands of hours of selective breeding we proudly offer our first back cross of Apollo-13 since Sputnik 2.0. Pain staking care was taken in the male selection for Apollo 13 BX and the project to locate him took 60 plants and over a year of research. The high is instant and powerful yet also invigorating and inspirational. Most of my writing is inspired by the THC profile of Apollo-13 as it provides a boost of mental energy. Apollo-13 is so prized for its Red Bubble Hash that many growers dream of processing the entire plant into Hash. 

Simply stated I feel this is the best Cannabis produced in Seed Form!


----------

